# Dimage A1 oder Olympus 5060



## paulocigano (13. Januar 2004)

Ich bin totaler Newbie in der Welt der Fotografie!

Habe bestimmt schon 20 Stunden im Netz verbracht, verglichen, verglichen und nochmals verglichen!
Bis nur noch zwei Cameras übergeblieben sind.

Dimage A1 und Olympus 5060 

Was möchte Ich haben?:

Eine Allround Camera, d.h. Drinnen, Draussen, Portrait, Landschaft, nah, fern, usw...
Filme mit Ton sollte sie auch beherrschen.

Ich möchte mir einfach eine Camera Kaufen die Gute Quali bietet.
Mal Fotos auf Papier bringen( 10x15 sowie mal Poster), als auch Digital weiterverarbeiten.
Mit der Ich Lernen kann.
Eine Cam die ich nicht gleich nach 2 Monaten wieder Verkaufe weil Sie zu kompliziert ist, oder nicht mehr ausreicht.
Mann sollte alles manuell einstellen , aber auch automatisch (ohne viel fummeln) von der Camera selbst die einstellungen vornehmen lassen können.

Kann mir Jemand vielleicht bei meiner Entscheidung unter die Arme greifen


----------



## Vitalis (13. Januar 2004)

Also ich meine: Ganz klar die A1!
Allein schon wegen des genialen AntiShake, der es ermöglicht bei relativ wenig Licht verwacklungsfrei zu fotografieren. Dann der große Brennweitenbereich (Zoom) und allgemein die gute Leistung der Spiegelreflex-like Kamera.  Sie bietet alles, was Du genannt hast und die Qualität der Fotos reicht weit über das A4-Format hinaus.  

Ich bin mir nur nicht sicher, ob die Cam Video mit Ton aufzeichnet. Aber ich sag Dir gleich, vergiss die Videofunktion bei Digicams, das ist selten viel mehr als ne nette Spielerei. Wenn es Dir wirklich darauf ankommt, dann schau Dir die Fuji Finepix S7000 an. Die kann Videos in 640x480 bei 30fps mit Ton aufnehmen. Das ist praktisch VHS-Qualität. Aber die fotografischen Qualitäten dieser Cam reichen lange nicht an die der A1 heran. 

Bei der 5060 seh ich spontan keine Vorteile, außer den Preis. 

*edit* Achja, die Sony F828 ist auch noch nen Blick wert. Sie zeichnet Videos anscheinend so wie die Fuji auf und kann wohl auch alles, was die A1 kann, außer AntiShake.

Wie wärs eigentlich mit ner Canon 300D? Digitale Spiegelreflex.


----------

